

MessageParty (YC S10): How The Idea For My Startup Came At A Music Festival - inmygarage
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/amanda-peyton/messageparty_b_758885.html

======
jpwagner
No, I bet the idea came from an annual event at MIT's DU chapter. The name of
the event is "Message Party" and the idea is the same but with physical
messages and takes place at a frat party. It's been going on for years and
years.

~~~
inmygarage
The name DID come from that event. Jason Gavris (co-founder) is an MIT DU.

------
patrickryan
Until mobile carriers solve the no service problem at large festivals, this
app isn't useful in that situation. I was also at Austin City Limits last
weekend with no 3G service at all, all day.

------
almost
I'm not sure I've ever been at a Music Festival and thought "hey, wish I could
interact more with my phone". Maybe that's just me though...

Of course there's also the battery and signal issues that would make it
useless at any festival I've ever been to.

Maybe there are other situations in which it would be useful though...

------
cadr
I'm not sure I've ever been to a music festival where I got signal. Might make
it hard to use.

~~~
axiomotion
Just got back from Austin City Limits and even SMS was suffering the entire
time. I never got data, not once.

------
city41
<http://yaptime.com> is a competitor. They have the exact same idea.

~~~
eam
I also think Loopt's Mixx would a competitor. Isn't also similar in a way?

------
andrewljohnson
There I was, tripping balls with Phish blaring "Bouncin' 'Round the Room" and
my start-up idea came to me!

------
revorad
Could someone please explain what messageparty exactly does and how it works?
(I don't have an iPhone.)

~~~
inmygarage
MessageParty is location-based chat. You open the app and it gives you a list
of nearby parties that have been created by others. It's useful for concerts,
events, conferences, etc.

~~~
points
Nothing better than being at a concert, and some idiot chatting on his
smartphone with strangers about how great the concert is.

Why don't people just turn off their phones and enjoy the
concert/event/whatever?

Meh what is society coming to!

~~~
johnrob
If this app does indeed take off it will be an interesting statement about
modern society. Perhaps it means we have become antisocial, or perhaps it
simply means we've found a better ice breaker. I'll hope for the latter ;)

------
happy4crazy
I personally really love this, and have actually been thinking about a YC app
idea that would complement it really nicely.

I will definitely try to spread the word in Boston. Good luck!

------
guynamedloren
This is by far one of the the coolest startups I've heard of in a while.
Unlike many today, it solves a real problem for real people. I also love the
fact that it bridges tech with reality (and by that, I mean physical
interaction). While this seems like an obvious concept, it is completely
overlooked by a surprising number of startups these days, I think it is a
pretty essential component.

~~~
points
You're high.

